# Wanted Sulcata in the Philippines



## Nan (Jul 20, 2014)

I really want a Sulcata Tortoise 
do you know some stores where i can buy a sulcata tortoise here in the philippines? or maybe online?
Thanks  God bless!


----------



## doris88 (Jul 21, 2014)

well if you want to buy online from the US,then i can be of help getting you the sulcata tortoise.let me know if you can`t find it in the philippine


----------



## Nan (Jul 22, 2014)

How much does it cost if i buy it online? 
the cost of a sulcata tortoise here in the philippines is somehow overpriced...
a baby sulcata here cost 184.76 USD


----------



## Jlant85 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hoy pare! lol... sorry had to do that! here is a link for a facebook page you can join ^^ tell them i sent ya!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoisePH/


----------



## Jlant85 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have friends in the Philippines who sells sulcatas and they post a lot of them there =)


----------



## Nan (Jul 22, 2014)

Jlant85 said:


> I have friends in the Philippines who sells sulcatas and they post a lot of them there =)


Salamat pare! thank you!


----------



## Jlant85 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nan said:


> Salamat pare! thank you!



It's no problem. Always glad to help out fellow Filipinos.


----------



## apromann4 (Jul 22, 2014)

Helo fellow pinoy.i have sulcata hatchling by sat. Pm me if interested.n go to our fb group.like jlant said


----------



## doris88 (Jul 23, 2014)

you can get it here for $50-60 and shipping about $40-50. i even have a male i can get you if interested.


----------



## Darkvoidmatte (Jul 27, 2016)

apromann4 said:


> Helo fellow pinoy.i have sulcata hatchling by sat. Pm me if interested.n go to our fb group.like jlant said





Jlant85 said:


> It's no problem. Always glad to help out fellow Filipinos.





apromann4 said:


> Helo fellow pinoy.i have sulcata hatchling by sat. Pm me if interested.n go to our fb group.like jlant said


Sir can yo reserve me 2 or 3 sulcata torts mu tks, I appreciate tour reply bro.


----------

